# Best Position For Anal Orgasm - If Possible???



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I guess the question can be modified, best position that ladies enjoy anal as well. First of all, i know it is not every one's cup of tea. We don't do it too often at all. I like to have it once a month, but it usually is once every 2-3 months. And i am talented at it, i just don't ram it in. I start with analingus, then one finger, than two for a looooonnnnggg time slowly, before i insert peg. 

What i am trying to convince her to her is that if we do it more frequent... every couple weeks or so. It won't be so traumatic because those muscles will get a little bit more use to it. I'm not trying to stretch her out or anything. And when we do do it, i make sure not to last too long. But i read ladies on here who say it is part of their ritual, and some have cum from it. So i wanted to poke the masses and see if they have a favorite position, and how many actually come from it. I've only do it missionary once, must times its doggy.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

you would have be like a porn star in every way..lol, but really, it dosent start any different, you just know what to expect, once a month is prob best then try ever other week. 

anal is usually spooning or doggy for us, and i will have one either way. my g spot is farther back, and i dont hit the big O through sex all the time. i will maybe every 6 months or so i fall into the rare catgory of persons who dont have vaginal orgasims, but have anal....yay!!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> I guess the question can be modified, best position that ladies enjoy anal as well. First of all, i know it is not every one's cup of tea. We don't do it too often at all. I like to have it once a month, but it usually is once every 2-3 months. And i am talented at it, i just don't ram it in. I start with analingus, then one finger, than two for a looooonnnnggg time slowly, before i insert peg.
> 
> What i am trying to convince her to her is that if we do it more frequent... every couple weeks or so. It won't be so traumatic because those muscles will get a little bit more use to it. I'm not trying to stretch her out or anything. And when we do do it, i make sure not to last too long. But i read ladies on here who say it is part of their ritual, and some have cum from it. So i wanted to poke the masses and see if they have a favorite position, and how many actually come from it. I've only do it missionary once, must times its doggy.


I am not criticizing just trying to understand. 

Why do you want to do this if she is concerned about the consequences of losing anal tone? Why do something that is so difficult to do and involves discomfort for the recipient and it is not something that she wants to do? Why are you not happy with what you have? 

Did it occur to you that you may be destroying a perfectly good sex life by insisting on this? It has happened, she may avoid sex with you altogether if you insist upon doing something she does not want. Do you think there is any danger of that happening?

Can I ask and be honest - if she wanted to do a bend over boyfriend with you with a dildo the size of you penis and as frequently as you want to do her, would you agree? I will bet if every woman who was being coerced into anal would insist on this the request for anal would drop to near zero. 

In fact, if there are woman who have anal despite expressing concerns or not liking it, I have a suggestion. Purchase a dildo and a strap on apparatus and present it the next time he ask and tell him you have a craving to do him. Every time he ask get that thing out and grease it up. Cure :rofl:


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Missionary is the most comfortable for me. But any discomfort, in my experience, does not come from unstretchy muscles or unused to muscles but from brain waves... uprightness leads to tightness.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> I am not criticizing just trying to understand.
> 
> Why do you want to do this if *she is concerned about the consequences of losing anal tone*? Why do something that is so difficult to do and involves discomfort for the recipient and it is not something that she wants to do? Why are you not happy with what you have?
> 
> ...


U misunderstood me. She isn't concerned about tone, i am concerned that the fact that we don't do it as often, is why it is so traumatic when we do it. If my wife came up to me tonight and said no more anal FOREVER!!! I wouldn't not lose any sleep over it. As per the title of my thread, i'm trying to find ways for her to enjoy it better. I want to make it clear, i don't anal rape, or mentally guilt my wife into anal. Trust me, if it ain't going on that night, she has no problems letting me know.

As per your suggestion, she's joked about that and my explanation is that ramming a guy with a dildo leads to the wrong sort of message, especially if he likes it.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Rob774 said:


> I guess the question can be modified, best position that ladies enjoy anal as well. First of all, i know it is not every one's cup of tea... So i wanted to poke the masses and see if they have a favorite position, and how many actually come from it. I've only do it missionary once, must times its doggy.


Well, anal is tricky, but let me tell from personal experience. A few years ago I wanted to try it so badly, I screwed it up and thought we'd never do it again.

It wasn't untill recently and a few tough conversations that we tried it again. This time I wisened up and started slow, with just the tongue and finger. She started liking it after the second try and after a few months of getting comfy, she wanted me to add a few fingers and going to bigger stuff etcetera.

Now she actually enjoys it so much that she asks me for it, so my advice would be for you to just take it as slow as possible, not putting in anything big untill she asks for it, even if it seems there is no progress. She needs to feel comfortable and wanting to try.

Now, for positions, we just started, so what we do is spoon and doggy (and the lazy dog). About orgasms, well, don't know if it will ever happen and not looking for it, but I'd think missionary would be best depending on shape.

Sorry for the long post btw, and agree, doing it more often makes it easier. The problem is just getting her to do it about once every week or so


----------



## anallover (May 28, 2012)

OK men.... lets get this straight from a womans mouth. My advise for all you men is get her a starter toy and tell her that she may try it anytime she wants BY HERSELF. Yes women are a little weird about their butts. "omg is it going to stink?" and things along that line. We are not as comfortable with taboo activities as men. so let her explore by herself and then move to the bedroom. 
The more comfortable she is the more willing she will be to do it. I got in a little practice for about a week my first time then using my toy before he got home and then right before sex gave him the opportunity to dive away. And let me tell you yes it is weird. Men try stinking your finger up your butt and let us know what you think! ITS FOREIGN not supposed to happen...exit only.... it take time to get use to. some women like it and others dont. but for the ones who like it (or love it) this will be something ya'll can do anytime!:smthumbup:


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

anallover said:


> OK men.... lets get this straight from a womans mouth. My advise for all you men is get her a starter toy and tell her that she may try it anytime she wants BY HERSELF. Yes women are a little weird about their butts. "omg is it going to stink?" and things along that line. We are not as comfortable with taboo activities as men. so let her explore by herself and then move to the bedroom.
> The more comfortable she is the more willing she will be to do it. I got in a little practice for about a week my first time then using my toy before he got home and then right before sex gave him the opportunity to dive away. And let me tell you yes it is weird. Men try stinking your finger up your butt and let us know what you think! ITS FOREIGN not supposed to happen...exit only.... it take time to get use to. some women like it and others dont. but for the ones who like it (or love it) this will be something ya'll can do anytime!:smthumbup:


been their done that not a big fan.....multiple toys, lubes, etc it was a phase that was fullys explored and we both came away with the meh its okay sometimes attitude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

